# US pushing for war in Venezuela



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

Imperialism cannot be argued away. It must be destroyed. It´s the true face of warmonger Trump.
It is apparent that this is a response to Guaido´s today´s "Operation Freedom", so we can assume, he got none, not the slightest support.

"“Frankly, and also a military option, which is, President Trump has said, on the table, and remains on the table. It’s a very serious option, obviously … none would like to see, but clearly, one that is seriously considered as events unfold”, the official said on Friday."

US 'seriously considering' military intervention in Venezuela: official


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 6, 2019)

For once I agree with the left.  Let Russia move into Venezuela.   They will have a close beachhead to launch an attack on the US Democrat government.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

Tipsycatlover said:


> For once I agree with the left.  Let Russia move into Venezuela.   They will have a close beachhead to launch an attack on the US Democrat government.


Don´t listen to them. Before Trump, it was Obama who imposed sanctions and prepared Trump´s moves by declaring the country a national threat.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

So this is Guaido´s "Operation Freedom", lol.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

Read more about what Guaido planned for today:






Guaidó: Este sábado 6 de Abril comienza la "Operación Libertad" | La iguana TV


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 6, 2019)

George W. Bush vs Hugo Chavez was the start and Military action will only happen if Russia or China are seen to be growing as a threat by propping up a Socialist Dictatorship in our part of the world.

Personally I say let Venezuela burn but knowing the oil barons and Russia and China threat to take Venezuela oil off the market and cause increase in oil prices might not allow the U.S. to stay out of it.

Yes, oil will be the driving factor if the U.S. invades and want to install it own puppet regime...


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> George W. Bush vs Hugo Chavez was the start and Military action will only happen if Russia or China are seen to be growing as a threat by propping up a Socialist Dictatorship in our part of the world.
> 
> Personally I say let Venezuela burn but knowing the oil barons and Russia and China threat to take Venezuela oil off the market and cause increase in oil prices might not allow the U.S. to stay out of it.
> 
> Yes, oil will be the driving factor if the U.S. invades and want to install it own puppet regime...


Venezuela is the Venezuelan part of the world. It isn´t yours. Venezuela can allow as many Russian in as they like.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > George W. Bush vs Hugo Chavez was the start and Military action will only happen if Russia or China are seen to be growing as a threat by propping up a Socialist Dictatorship in our part of the world.
> ...



Sure, and Ukraine can allow as many Americans it want but I bet Putin would not like that and neither would you...

Take your toy soldiers back over to Russia and China before you start World War III and it will not be Trump that start it either.

Well, World War III has been raging since the Cold War days, so let just say before your side get kicked out of this part of the world...


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Ukraine did not let you in.

He´s your nazi and isis thugs that let you in:





We´ll kick your inhuman regime out of our part of the world.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Apr 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Lord have mercy!

You told me that Venezuela can let all the Russians it want in their country but then told me off about the Ukraine...

So here is a clue maybe Russia and China should stop playing proxy-wars with a country that has enough resources to bitch slap them back into their mother bear and dragon womb.

Take the oil and remove it from the market then the U.S. has no choice but to play the game that we have been playing since the 1940's.

So take your Toy Soldiers and go home...


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


Are you blind? Russia is not overthrowing the government in Venezuela. They are partners. That´s the difference.
And, second, Venezuela is not withholding oil. The US  would be their premier customer as they are nearby. 500.000 barrels pay day were delivered in 2019 until the US imposed severe sanctions that rule any revenue must not be paid to PDVSA but go to freezed accounts. You are effectively stealing the oil to fund more of the thugs you can see above. So don´t wonder if Venezuela has stopped delivery.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 6, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



The US has no boundaries, you know that. Of course we want their oil, we are already there.


----------



## Penelope (Apr 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > For once I agree with the left.  Let Russia move into Venezuela.   They will have a close beachhead to launch an attack on the US Democrat government.
> ...



Before that, didn't Bush Jr try a failed coup.


----------



## K9Buck (Apr 6, 2019)

Bleipriester 

Do you support democratic or a totalitarian form of government?


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester
> 
> Do you support democratic or a totalitarian form of government?


Lets say it this way: Maduro was not voted into the office by a minority.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Read more about what Guaido planned for today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Result of the "protests" today: One destroyed gas plant as well as two pipelines in Maturín.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 6, 2019)

So "many"...


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 7, 2019)

Pro-Maduro rallies yesterday:

Galería: Calles de Caracas se llenaron de chavistas este sábado | La iguana TV


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 7, 2019)

General info: When Guaido declared himself interim President, his only duty according to the constitution was to call election within 30 days. So he didn´t as his whole theater was unconstitutional. He´s out.


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Imperialism cannot be argued away. It must be destroyed. It´s the true face of warmonger Trump.
> It is apparent that this is a response to Guaido´s today´s "Operation Freedom", so we can assume, he got none, not the slightest support.
> 
> "“Frankly, and also a military option, which is, President Trump has said, on the table, and remains on the table. It’s a very serious option, obviously … none would like to see, but clearly, one that is seriously considered as events unfold”, the official said on Friday."
> ...


Guaido stripped of immunity by Venezuelan legislators

"Tuesday's move by Constituent Assembly paves way for opposition leader to be prosecuted and arrested.

2 Apr 2019

"Venezuelan legislators have stripped Juan Guaido of immunity, paving way for the opposition leader's prosecution and potential arrest for supposedly violating the constitution when he declared himself interim president.

"'[Guaido's prosecution] is officially authorised,' Diosdado Cabello, head of the Constituent Assembly said following an assembly vote on Tuesday."

*Guaido got his start during the 2007 student protests against Chavez when he served the interests of Leopoldo Lopez who's been under house arrest and barred from political office since early 2014.

Guaido was Lopez's choice to lead his Popular Will party's coalition in the national assembly. His arrest could have many unintended consequences?*


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 8, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Imperialism cannot be argued away. It must be destroyed. It´s the true face of warmonger Trump.
> ...


Yeah, the guy was on hunger strike in 2007.






Escualidos are still on hunger strike. They type in their brand new iPhones they got only soup for weaks.


----------



## georgephillip (Apr 8, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


*Guaido has some US ties he probably doesn't want publicized.

I've noticed when he does US interviews he speaks Spanish in spite of his education at an elite US university.

MR Online | Guaido set to enact uprising rooted in U.S. Regime-change operations manual
*
"That operation, according to Guaidó, will be led by 'Freedom and Aid Committees' that in turn create 'freedom cells' throughout the country—'cells' that will spring to action when Guaidó gives the signal on April 6 and launch large-scale community protests. 

"Guaidó’s stated plan involves the Venezuelan military then taking his side, but his insistence that 'all options are still on the table' (i.e., foreign military intervention) reveals his impatience with the military, which has continued to stay loyal to Maduro throughout Guaidó’s “interim presidency.'"

"However, a document released by the U.S. Agency for International Development (USAID) in February, and highlighted last month in a report by _Devex,_ details the creation of networks of small teams, or cells, that would operate in a way very similar to what Guaidó describes in his plan for 'Operation Freedom.'

"Given that Guaidó was trained by a group funded by USAID’s sister organization, the National Endowment for Democracy (NED)—and is known to take his marching orders from Washington, including his self-proclamation as 'interim president' and his return to Venezuela following the 'humanitarian aid' showdown—it is worth considering that this USAID document may well serve as a roadmap to the upcoming and Guaidó-led 'tactical actions' that will comprise 'Operation Freedom.'"

*Operation Freedom?*


----------



## Bleipriester (Apr 8, 2019)

georgephillip said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Thanks for this, but it is already in post #5.


----------

